# Installed a new stereo - steering wheel info button doesn't work



## bockyPT (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi there!

I just installed a new stereo on a Nissan Note that has buttons on the steering wheel allowing volume change, source change, etc. One of them (the info button) was only used to change what info appears on the LCD (mileage, odometers...). Since the new stereo doesn't support external control I left the wires coming from the steering wheel unconnected, thinking it would have no effect on the info button. However, all the buttons stopped working, so now I can't even see the car's mileage (it's stuck on time/temperature).

It this supposed to happen? What can I do?

Thanks


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Jun 18, 2010)

You can reconnect the cable and install a metra steering wheel control unit for you controls. Or they might make a special harness so you can keep your info and other controls.


----------

